# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  ArtCam tự nhiên báo lỗi và không xuất file được.

## saudau

Mình đang dùng ArtCam Pro 2010. Trước giờ đang xài bình thường, tự nhiên hôm nay mở máy lên làm việc thì bị báo lỗi này, không thể nào xuất Code được. Các cao thủ giúp mình với (xuất code cắt 2D bình thường thôi).

----------


## CKD

Cái file name là tiếng việt à bác chủ

----------


## saudau

File Name là tên không dấu bình thường. Điều đáng nói ở đây là lôi cái file cũ ra, có sẳn ToolPaths đã thiết lập sẳn, thử save lại file Code mới thôi mà vẫn bị như vậy. 
Uninstall ArtCam xong cài lại vẫn bị y chang vậy mới lạ.

----------


## CKD

Vậy vượt ngoài tầm hiểu biết rồi.
Em hay bị vậy nếu đặt tên file dài có dấu. Nên tên file hay để rất ngắn và không dấu..

----------


## saudau

Cái file đó đặt tên vầy nè "Nap mica". Hết biết luôn òi, bữa nay giải phẩu nó lun, cài mới hết. Tẩy não mày thử xem mày còn chướng hem. Hihihi

----------


## mieuduong

các bác ơi em xin hỏi là em thiết kế file trên corel xong import ra. xong vào artcam export thì nó sai kích thước. kích thước trong artcam bé hơn trong corel cả chục lần. các bác biết lỗi đâu chỉnh em vs

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> các bác ơi em xin hỏi là em thiết kế file trên corel xong import ra. xong vào artcam export thì nó sai kích thước. kích thước trong artcam bé hơn trong corel cả chục lần. các bác biết lỗi đâu chỉnh em vs


Trước tiên là bạn nói lộn rồi, xuất fie từ corel thì gọi là export chứ, mà bạn xuất ra file gì vậy? Mình hay xuất sang cad mà nó gãy lung tung.

----------


## mieuduong

> Trước tiên là bạn nói lộn rồi, xuất fie từ corel thì gọi là export chứ, mà bạn xuất ra file gì vậy? Mình hay xuất sang cad mà nó gãy lung tung.


à vâng em nói lộn . xưởng em có mấy máy. trước giờ dùng ngon lành k sao cả. giờ dùng sang máy mới nên bị vậy k biết làm sao. em xuất sang đuôi .DXF mà vào art chạy nó kích thước thu nhỏ lại nhiều quá. máy mới này không có phần mêm cad nên em k biết có phải do k có cad nên bị vậy k nữa

----------


## TLT

> File Name là tên không dấu bình thường. Điều đáng nói ở đây là lôi cái file cũ ra, có sẳn ToolPaths đã thiết lập sẳn, thử save lại file Code mới thôi mà vẫn bị như vậy. 
> Uninstall ArtCam xong cài lại vẫn bị y chang vậy mới lạ.


có thể
Cái con dao để bác xuất code ở file artcam trước đó bác đã edit thông số nó khác với library tool hiện tại nên ko thể xuất ra đc . bác thử chọn lại dao mới

----------

